# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  HCM Cần tìm chổ mua bi cho con trược LWL12

## lyakhuong

Mình cần tìm chổ bán bi cho con trượt trong hình IKO LWL12 không biết có bác nào biết chỗ bán không chỉ mình với. À  còn mấy con ốc để bắt vào thì mua đâu nhỉ.
Nều mua ở đường Vĩnh Viễn thì cho mình xin tên tiệm luôn nhé.
 Thanks các bác trước.

----------


## Phúc Nguyễn

> Mình cần tìm chổ bán bi cho con trượt trong hình IKO LWL12 không biết có bác nào biết chỗ bán không chỉ mình với. À  còn mấy con ốc để bắt vào thì mua đâu nhỉ.
> Nều mua ở đường Vĩnh Viễn thì cho mình xin tên tiệm luôn nhé.
>  Thanks các bác trước.


Bên em chuyên cung cấp thanh trượt, vitmebi bác thanm khảo thanhtruotvitme.com
Anh liên hệ em nhé

----------


## ahdvip

> Mình cần tìm chổ bán bi cho con trượt trong hình IKO LWL12 không biết có bác nào biết chỗ bán không chỉ mình với. À  còn mấy con ốc để bắt vào thì mua đâu nhỉ.
> Nều mua ở đường Vĩnh Viễn thì cho mình xin tên tiệm luôn nhé.
>  Thanks các bác trước.


mua ốc thì anh đi Hà Tôn Quyền ngay đoạn giữa chỗ ngã tư có cái chợ có 1 cửa hàng chuyên bán ốc, tự nhiên quên tên mất tiêu

----------

